# un vestit granatós



## RedRag

un vestit granatós = a dark red suit?


----------



## ajohan

A maroon suit? If you pump the Spanish word 'granate' into Google Images you get the colour maroon in English.


----------



## Dixie!

Yes, it's maroon.


----------



## betulina

I aquest "-ós" de "granatós" en anglès seria un "-ish"? "maroonish"? O com seria? Sempre em fa gràcia aquest "ish", però no l'acabo de saber fer servir.


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> I aquest "-ós" de "granatós" en anglès seria un "-ish"? "maroonish"?



Diria que sí.


----------



## ajohan

Maroonish, of course. I don't know why I didn't think of that. In fact you can safely use the 'ish' with nearly all one syllable adjectives but it depends on the native ear a bit for longer ones. Intelligentish wouldn't sound out of place (with the tonic syllable on 'ish' to give it a bit of sarcasm, irony and to introduce the 'but .....' bit) but complicatedish would sound way out.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Dixie!, i gràcies, Ajohan! Ho aniré introduint en el meu vocabulari...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I love this "-ish" ending. Another good translation for it in Catalan would be "més o menys" / "aproximadament":

"I'll meet you let's say at *twoish*. But I'll give you a call as soon as I get the bus".

For colors, "-ós" is definitely the best rendering in Catalan (as in *granatós*).

I might be wrong, but I have the impression it's far more used in the UK than in the States.


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I love this "-ish" ending. Another good translation for it in Catalan would be "més o menys" / "aproximadament":
> 
> "I'll meet you let's say at *twoish*. But I'll give you a call as soon as I get the bus".
> 
> For colors, "-ós" is definitely the best rendering in Catalan (as in *granatós*).
> 
> I might be wrong, but I have the impression it's far more used in the UK than in the States.



AFAIK, I think this time you're wrong ;-); at least where I come from, it's used a lot.  It's one of the most productive suffixes we have:

I thought their show was a little blah-ish (also "on the blah side").

It can make an adjective of nouns too:
The reaction of the market was somewhat bearish.
You're feverish.

Still, Ajohan, don't you think "intelligent-ish" is stretching it a bit ;-)?


----------



## ajohan

Ha ha, stretching it a bit yes. I suppose that few folk would come straight out with it but in a conversation, say, about someone's intelligence: "well, he's intelligent-ish (tonic syllable 'ish') but not exactly a genius".
And about my theory earlier on about short adjectives, well I realise it's a bit dodgy. For one thing, it doesn't work at all with 'extreme adjectives' like huge and tiny.
And about nouns, my fave is 'sheepish': "He looked at me with a sheepish grin"


----------



## RedRag

ish is also a simple answer in its own right, dont forget.

- Jim's rather intelligent, wouldn't you say?
- ish, but not like his Dad was.

In this way it can be used with anything pretty much.

I think it's unacceptable in a formal setting as soon as you move much further than the colours: _A greenish tinge_ is fine, but _it was a wettish day_ would be avoided.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> AFAIK, I think this time you're wrong ;-); at least where I come from, it's used a lot.


 
I lived where you come from for one year  but so long ago... For some reason I had the feeling it was much used in the UK. Maybe the people I interacted with in Britain would say it more than my folks in Seattle.

Un altre sufix que vaig aprendre _in the good old States_ va ser_ -wise_, en el sentit de "pel que fa a". I don't remember having heard that in England. That is: "I should hurry. I am not doing very well timewise".

Però potser s'hauria d'obrir un altre fil perquè me'n vaig de la qüestió original...


----------



## ajohan

Ho sento TPS, però fem servir allò de '-wise' bastant a UK també


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ha ha ha: what a mix my English is!  Quin embolic! I should have stayed in good old York (where I landed the very first time I left Catalonia!) and stay there by the Minster... I don't know whether London, Seattle, Ohio and Belfast have done me any good 

For some reason I had the feeling that -wise as a suffix was an American thing...

As for "granatós" (the original question) it could also be paraphrased as "tirant a grana". Això de "tirant a..." ho fem anar molt.


----------

